# Treats for wethers



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

I know wethers arent supossed to have very much grain, so what are some treats they like and can have?


----------



## nagismom (Sep 25, 2010)

I give my bucks and wethers a handful of popcorn(plain) or wheat thins. I've never had a problem and they LOVE them!


----------



## Timothy Hay (Feb 12, 2011)

Animal crackers is what we give all the animals (goats, rabbits, and dogs) they love them and also vanilla wafers and gram crackers they like them all...


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

They can have the same treats as any other goat as long as they are just "treats" and do not make up a big portion of their diet.


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

raisens....my guys love them, just not too many.


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

The only treats my goats get are roasted, salted peanuts in the shell. They are nuts for them, and they have helped socialize a few of them a lot. The wethers get them too.

Jan


----------



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)

I give banana peels onion peels carrots and various other kitchen scraps... mine don't seem to be so keen on the carbohydrate end.... but that may just be them.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Mine will eat whatever I do :wink: 

Every single one of them will mob me if they see me eating...wether it be jelly toast or an apple. And they LOVE jelly beans! I know, sugar isn't good in excess for anyone but Easter time has me getting myself a 2 lb bag of black jelly beans and I share with my kids...sometimes


----------



## kid'n'kaboodle (Mar 5, 2011)

My goats are nuts about slices of apples, carrots, beets and sweet potatoes. They are also keen on orange segments, raisins and pine needles.


----------



## quakingcanopy (Feb 22, 2011)

Those Manna Pro Horse cookies...the ones that come in apple, carrot, peppermint, etc...those are fine. Just a few though!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Thanks!!


----------

